# Megatron - Solo - Oct 2011



## PaulPowers (Oct 17, 2011)

History bit


> The River Sheaf is a river in Sheffield, South Yorkshire, England. Its source is the union of the Totley Brook and the Old Hay Brook in Totley, now a suburb of Sheffield. It flows northwards, past Dore, through the valley called Abbeydale (so named because of Beauchief Abbey, which overlooks it) and north of Heeley. It then passes into a culvert, through which it flows under the centre of Sheffield emerging from time to time until joining the River Don near Blonk Street Bridge.



My initial idea was to go in via the infall but it was busy with workman, so I walked to the outfall but it was just as busy 

So it was time for plan C the side entrance 

I headed to the side which is quite possibly the worst location for being discrete, Next to a main road with a bus stop in front and a taxi rank/carpark above it.

after getting spotted by everyone in sheffield I decided to just go for it.

Once inside I was greeted by sex brick arches and one of the best culverts I have seen  anyway on with the pics

The spray concrete that will soon be everywhere
















Giffy















As always the images are bigger on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul_powers/


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 17, 2011)

Mentalist. Always love your reports, was only a matter of time before you done this one. Excellent stuff dude!


----------



## PaulPowers (Oct 18, 2011)

it had to be done, once this chest infection from a previous explore goes I've got a few poo pipes lined up


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 18, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


> it had to be done, once this chest infection from a previous explore goes I've got a few poo pipes lined up



Best quote ever.... Only on an urbex forum!


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 18, 2011)

Enjoyed looking at your pics.

Thanks for posting


----------



## King Al (Oct 18, 2011)

Cool as usual Paul, like those arches 



PaulPowers said:


> it had to be done, once this chest infection from a previous explore goes I've got a few poo pipes lined up



Looking forward to seeing those!... er...


----------



## smiler (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice One Paul, I haven’t any idea how you created the effects for pic four but I loved it.
Is looking up poo pipes the Politically Correct terminology? Have Fun and post the pics, Thanks


----------



## johno23 (Oct 30, 2011)

Top stuff as always

One of the best culverts I have seen in a while,like that water shimmering effect in pic 4,

How did you achieve that if you dont mind me asking


----------



## PaulPowers (Oct 31, 2011)

johno23 said:


> Top stuff as always
> 
> One of the best culverts I have seen in a while,like that water shimmering effect in pic 4,
> 
> How did you achieve that if you dont mind me asking



It's an animated gif


----------

